# Problem mit X.org und Ati-Treibern

## Child_of_Sun_24

Hi @all

ich habe ein komisches Problem mit den Ati Treibern 8.34.8 (mit älteren versionen auch).

Ich habe meinen PC aufgerüstet und in folge dessen mein altest System gelöscht und fange nochmal von vorne an (Ob der Fehler beim alten System passiert wäre weiß ich nicht, ich setze nur gerade zum zweiten mal neu auf weil ich noch verschiedene andere Probleme hatte), soweit so gut, es läuft alles, zwar nicht bestens aber es läuft.

Jetzt habe ich das Problem das wenn ich X starte er direkt beim umschalten des Bildschirms komplett hängen bleibt, es erscheint oben links in der ecke ein Cursor der aber nicht blinkt und irgendwie ist dann alles eingefroren, es hilft nur noch reset, weil ich nichtmal mehr in die Console zurückkomme.

Hier mein Xorg.0.log :

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.20.1-Vita-x64 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux Vita 2.6.20.1-Vita-x64 #1 Mon Mar 5 15:44:41 Local time zone must be set--see zic manua x86_64

Build Date: 05 March 2007

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Mar  6 06:34:33 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x71c000

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

	X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,02f0 card 105b,0d01 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,02fa card 105b,0d01 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,02fe card 105b,0d01 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,02f8 card 105b,0d01 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,02f9 card 105b,0d01 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,02ff card 105b,0d01 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:6: chip 10de,027f card 105b,0d01 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:7: chip 10de,027e card 105b,0d01 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,02fc card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 10de,02fd card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,02fb card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0270 card 105b,0d01 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0260 card 105b,0d01 rev a2 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 10de,0264 card 105b,0d01 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:2: chip 10de,0272 card 105b,0d01 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,026d card 105b,0d01 rev a2 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:1: chip 10de,026e card 105b,0d01 rev a2 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,0265 card f05b,0d01 rev a1 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,0266 card 105b,0d01 rev a1 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 10de,0267 card 105b,0d01 rev a1 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 10de,026f card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 10de,026c card 105b,0d01 rev a2 class 04,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:0: chip 10de,0269 card 105b,0d01 rev a1 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 1002,71c2 card 148c,2208 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:00:1: chip 1002,71e2 card 148c,2209 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:06:0: chip 104c,8023 card 105b,0ca8 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfd900000 - 0xfd9fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfd800000 - 0xfd8fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:3:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00008000 - 0x000080ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00008400 - 0x000084ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00008c00 - 0x00008cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfde00000 - 0xfdefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfdd00000 - 0xfddfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x001c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfdc00000 - 0xfdcfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:10:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:16:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfdb00000 - 0xfdbfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfda00000 - 0xfdafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,4), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(3:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV530 [Radeon X1600] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/28, 0xfdcf0000/16, I/O @ 0xbc00/8

(--) PCI: (3:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc RV530 [Radeon X1600] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xfdce0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xfdbf8000 - 0xfdbfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfdbff000 - 0xfdbff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfe024000 - 0xfe027fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfdcf0000 - 0xfdcfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xfdce0000 - 0xfdceffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xfdbf8000 - 0xfdbfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfdbff000 - 0xfdbff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfe024000 - 0xfe027fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfdcf0000 - 0xfdcfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xfdce0000 - 0xfdceffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfdbf8000 - 0xfdbfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfdbff000 - 0xfdbff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfe024000 - 0xfe027fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xfdcf0000 - 0xfdcfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xfdce0000 - 0xfdceffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.34.8

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 03:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.34.8

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.34g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Feb 20 2007 11:51:19

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.34.1.1.2.3-driver-lnx-x86-x86_64-327152

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:3:0:1) found

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x71C2) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfdbf8000 - 0xfdbfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfdbff000 - 0xfdbff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfe024000 - 0xfe027fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xfdcf0000 - 0xfdcfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xfdce0000 - 0xfdceffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x740780

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfdbf8000 - 0xfdbfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfdbff000 - 0xfdbff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfe024000 - 0xfe027fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xfdcf0000 - 0xfdcfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xfdce0000 - 0xfdceffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[16] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[17] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[35] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[36] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin, [x]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 3 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "Radeon X1600 Series" (Chipset = 0x71c2)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x148c, PciSubDevice = 0x2208)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfdcf0000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 9.12

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: RV530

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.34.8

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

und hier hört es plötzlich auf, keine Fehlermeldung, nichts, finde das schon irgendwie komisch.

PC-Konfiguration:

Prozi: Athlon64 4000+ San Diego

Mainboard: Winfast 6150K8MD

GraKa: Powercolor Radeon X1600 Pro (PCI-Express)

Speicher: 2 Gig Dual-Channel

Kernel: 2.6.20.1 (Vanilla)

Das fglrx Module baut sich ganz normal, die DRI Kernel Treiber sind deaktiviert.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen, ich wäre auf jedenfall dankbar dafür.

CoS24

----------

## Finswimmer

Helfen nicht, aber versuchen zu helfen, den Fehler zu verstehen.

Logg dich mal über ssh ein, und starte von dort aus den X mittels einem reinen X.

Wenn du da noch nichts siehst, versuch mal ein "chvt 1", damit wird dir wieder VT 1 angezeigt.

Evtl siehst du da, dass das Modul sich abgeschossen hat.

Tobi

----------

## b3cks

Ich würde als erstes versuchen die Warnungen weg zu bekommen.

 *Quote:*   

> (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory) 
> 
> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:3:0:1) found

 

Hast du die xorg.conf selber erstellt oder erstellen lassen?

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Habe sie erstellen lassen, das erste ist wohl normal, da ich acpid nicht installiert habe, das zweite hatte ich schon vorher das ist die angabe das er das Secondary Device nicht starten kann (Ati Karten benötigen doch für das Secondary Device einen Treiber (Unter Windows ist das dann z.B. Radeon X1600 Series Secondary) und das ist völlig normal.

Das mit dem ssh verstehe ich noch nicht so ganz da ich mich mit ssh (Außer ich logge mich per Konsole irgendwo ein und arbeite dort dran) noch nicht sehr gut auskenne, soll ich mich von meinem Rechner aus auf 127.0.0.1 einloggen oder wie soll ich das machen ?

Danke schonmal,

CoS24

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Habe jetzt acpid mal installiert und bin zurück nach X.org 7.1.1 gegangen, aber keine Veränderung, ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter, kann mir wirklich niemand weiterhelfen ?

CoS24

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Ich habe wieder X.org 7.2 Installiert und mich per ssh auf dem Rechner eingeloggt, er zeigt mir (Da jetzt ja acpid installiert und gestartet ist) jetzt nur noch die eine Warnung mit no matching blahundblubb, was aber wie gesagt schon immer war, ansonsten bekomme ich keine Hinweise darauf was passiert ist, er friert einfach ein, per ssh kann ich weiterarbeiten aber er lässt sich nicht mehr neu starten, ich muss reset drücken.

Das log hat sich auch nicht verändert, ich verstehe das ganze nicht, gibt es irgend eine Option die ich setzen muss/kann in der xorg.conf ?

CoS24

----------

## b3cks

Funktioniert Xorg denn mit anderen Treibern (um mal einzugrenzen, ob es am Treiber liegt oder an Xorg selbst)?

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Also mit den Vesa Treibern funktioniert es ganz gut, hatte beim umstellen gemerkt das ich einige Probleme mit den installierten fonts hatte, aber nachdem das behoben war lief es mit den Ati Treiber immer noch nicht, gibt es mittlerweile eigentlich auch Open Source Treiber für den RV530 oder geht es immer noch nur bis R4XX ?

CoS24

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Hier nochmal meine xorg.conf:

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "Simple Layout"

	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#    Load        "type1"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

	Load  "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

#	SubSection "extmod"

#		Option	    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

#	EndSubSection

	Load  "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard1"

	Driver      "kbd"

	Option	    "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

	Option	    "XkbRules" "xorg"

	Option	    "XkbModel" "pc105"

	Option	    "XkbLayout" "de"

	Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse1"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "IMPS/2"	# IntelliMouse PS/2

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/psaux"

	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

	Option	    "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

	Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

	Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

	Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

	DefaultDepth     24

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

CoS24

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Weiß wirklich niemand weiter ?

CoS24

----------

## firefly

öhm wo sind die Einstellungen für die zu verwendeten Auflösungen bei dir in der xorg.conf?

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

aticonfig --initial trägt keine ein, habe es aber auch schon mit Modes "1600x1200" probiert, kommt genau der selbe Fehler.

Habe jetzt mal ein ticket beim Ati Support erstellt da ich glaube das es ein Treiberproblem ist.

CoS24

----------

